# Reverse Osmosis water filter hookup trouble



## bweaver15 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a WHER25 Reverse Osmosis filter that I'm hooking up to a moen sink with supply tubes built into the faucet. There is a 3/4" tee, 1/4" feed adapter that is supposed to screw into the 3/4" male adapter cold line from the bottom of the faucet. This particular Moen faucet doesn't have a 3/4" male adapter. Instead the supply tube is built into the faucet with nothing to screw onto. I have 1/2" by 1/4" stops that the supply tubes hook into. I figured I could disconnect the cold line and screw the 3/4" tee into the stop and the supply tube into the tee. I bought galvanized adapters to reduce down so I could get the supply tube and the stop connected to the tee and then feed the green tube that locks into the tee. Unfortunately, when I got the fittings to their right sizes I couldn't screw the 1/4" hub from the supply tube and the galvanized hub screwed into the bottom of the tee into the stop. the metal ferrels built into the supply tube hub and the beveled edge on the stop is preventing me from screwing the tee in. I'm at wits end on this one and I will take any suggestions possible.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

you are gonna use Galvanized bushings?... really  

My Pro tip for yeah CALL A PRO .. 

Lifer..


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Me thinks you are not a PLUMBER? :whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

galvanized adapters, and 1/4" hubs....you'll figure it out in no time...


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Get some garden hose and SS hose clamps for some cheap and easy adapter couplings. 

Or you could always try hiring a pro who knows what he's doing.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

